# visa



## timmyharris93 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey 

If I going to be volunteering in Australia what visa would I need a tourist or working holiday? And sorry I'm new to all of this but how long does a visa like tourist take to process? 

Thanks and have a nice day


----------

